# panasonic CT-2157R no enciende



## pepino464 (Jul 2, 2010)

este tv al pulsar power se escucha activar el rele pero no enciende, lo he revisado y encuentro que hay 154V en C805=330uf200V , r810=5.6 ohm 3W abierta, r805=10K 1/4 w quemada, r565=4.7 ohm 3w quemada , transistor horizontal en corto , coloco todo nuevo y al encender se quema de nuevo R810=5.6 ohm que mas hago? ando como perdido , les agradezco altamente la ayuda que puedan proporcionarme....gracias 
el chasis de este tv es: TNP190132FF


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2010)

Para el próximo arreglo y próxima prueba , te aconsejo que pongas una lámpara de 100Watts en serie con la alimentación , así no quemás tantas cosas 

Saludos !


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 4, 2010)

Hola pepino464

Es difícil “adivinar” el defecto que tiene la TV sin el Diagrama.

Podrían ser varias cosas:
El Fly-Back defectuoso, que el circuito vertical por algún componente defectuoso demande más corriente y se queme R810; tambien podría ser el circuito de audio, ó que el oscilador horizontal no funcione y se quede conduciendo el transistor de salida horizontal y queme a R810.

Por qué no preguntas directo a la Panasonic ?
Entra a este enlace: 
http://panasonic.net/ 
Selecciona latín América y luego Venezuela.

Aparece un apartado donde dicen permítanos ayudarlo a solucionar...... o algo así.
Les puedes enviar un correo electrónico describiendo la falla de la TV.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

